# List of safe RMBs for a RAW diet?



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm trying to make a little list of RMBs that I can include in Butters' raw diet. I've googled it, searched various forums (these included), but only seem to come across the same type of RMBs over and over again: poultry.

I want to make sure I have a nice, concise list of various different RMBs in case Butters ends up being sensitive to poultry, but the only non-poultry RMBs that I know of are pork necks and ribs. 

Is there anything else I can add to my list? Other RMBs that are safe to feed to a 65-70lb GSD on a weekly basis?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lamb and venison neck. I'm not a fan of ribs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed duck neck, turkey necks, all chicken, some pork neck, but not often....lamb is too expensive. I got some alpaca chunks with bone and won't feed it. Too hard for a rmb


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am not a fan of necks(other then poultry), they actually scare me. I do use them to make bone broth. Mine like goat ribs and I have bison ribs that I'm going to try. I also have elk ribs but I almost think elk is just to hard of a bone period.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine also did well with bone in sheep chunks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bone broth is great, though there is that chance of toxins when cooked down 
Lead Toxicity of Bone Broth – Should You Worry? | monicasegal.com

Bone Broth Mineral Content | The call of the Honeyguide


----------



## Prozium (Aug 13, 2015)

Rmb? I'm new.


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 11, 2015)

Prozium said:


> Rmb? I'm new.


*R*aw *M*eaty *B*one


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My adults get: whole game hens, turkey necks, chicken backs/wings for RMBs. Would love to add rabbit and duck if I could get them. As pups before and during teething: lamb neck bones, beef ribs and neck bones for chewing. It freaks me out seeing the large teeth handle these.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Maybe others can weigh in, but I've had success with raw beef knuckle bones. As long as the leg bone isn't attached and it's mostly the joint area as it's softer. I've never had a problem feeding those, even though I've had problems feeding ribs. (Dogs usually end up puking ribs back up at my house.)


----------

